

HibernateD – ORM for D language (similar to Hibernate) - giancarlostoro
https://github.com/buggins/hibernated

======
GordonS
Why not DHibernate? Just wondering, since there is already an NHibernate for
.NET.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Not entirely sure, if I had to guess it's probably because "hibernated" sounds
more like a word and is verbalized a lot nicer than "DHibernate" would of
been.

